# Zerojoe's ADA mini s (Pics added!)



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

So starting a new scape! So i was watching some video on discovery channel about the amazon river....which inspired me to create a scape something similar.

Lighting: Catalina Aquarium 2 x 13watt light box
Filtration: toms 80c canister filter 
Substrate: ADA Amazonian I powder

Rocks: ADA Yamaya stones
Wood: 3 pieces 










More info later! 
Thanks
JW


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice scape! I almost have the same equipments as you do.

Looking forward to see how this goes.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> Nice scape! I almost have the same equipments as you do.
> 
> Looking forward to see how this goes.


thanks! i just saw your scape! and omg mine looks a bit similar to yours! hahahaha! 

well thanks to you, i know that i could use my spear canister!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

What plants are you planning to use?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow, I tought that was a 1 piece wood stump right there until I read it. Good looking scape, you don't even need any plants to make it look any better ^^


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

nice aquascaping, hope to post some picture in the future when the tank will be ready


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it always look so good outside the tank, but when you go and move it into tank.
you are gonna have different ideas 

nice scape!


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

ddtran46 said:


> What plants are you planning to use?


i think imma keep it low light plants! less maintenance....


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

that looks like it is going to kick some butt, i cant wait to see how it comes along.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

So here we go! first imma tie some moss! 










Then imma tie the 2 pieces of wood together










Now put them in the tank, and then plant the other plants....










So what do you guys think?

Thanks
JW


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good. Maybe a tall background plant to hide the internal filter?


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

Little up date on the tank

changed some stuff around.....instead of spiky moss, i went with Mini Pellia and trying out some fissidens fontanus


----------

